# trappers dream!



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

thats a big dam!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Originally put the write up in the members cabin- Only in Canada, but the video really puts it into perspective, a bit of trapping there!! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

oh sorry, & your welcome.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

tony parkinson said:


> oh sorry, & your welcome.


 Nothing to be sorry about, was just the write up, the video wasn't out yet, wouldn't be very quiet there at night with that clan building a city!!


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

ya i know, thats pretty crazy. I cant believe beavers could build something like that!


----------

